# Any other OKIES here?



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

*waves* i'm from Georgia, but I know we have a few Okies here... welcome!


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome To the horse Forum!
Nice too meet you


----------

